# I Know I Am A Wood Burner When...



## BrotherBart (Aug 12, 2016)

The heat factor outside is 103 and I am moving wood from the stacks to the shed.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 12, 2016)

No thanks.  I'm sitting inside by a fan and a cold drink.


----------



## Lcback (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah. When people ask me about the heat I say. At least its a good year for drying wood. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wawa Coffee (Aug 12, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> The heat factor outside is 103 and I am moving wood from the stacks to the shed.



I'm completely with you.  I'm looking out the window trying to spot any leaves that might be beginning to change color.


----------



## macattack_ga (Aug 12, 2016)

Moving wood is on the list for the weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Aug 12, 2016)

I was moving pallets and concrete blocks around this morning in 92F to set up a new storage unit.  Soaked.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 12, 2016)

macattack_ga said:


> Moving wood is on the list for the weekend.



Have fun. It is gonna be even hotter and more humid this weekend.


----------



## macattack_ga (Aug 12, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> Have fun. It is gonna be even hotter and more humid this weekend.


Cousin Kubota is going to help. ;-)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasufel (Aug 12, 2016)

'Tis the season to admire firewood stacks, and not do much else. I was returning from a trip yesterday and briefly toyed with the idea of trying to sneak onto a flight to Anchorage. For those of you who cut wood for a living and can't take a break--you have my deepest respect (and sympathy).


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Aug 12, 2016)

Going on a trip for a week.  When I get back I have to split a cut up 80 foot oak the tree service took down.  No matter how hot it will be, it has to be done.


----------



## Chap (Aug 12, 2016)

I was out splitting and moving wood today also, down here in the heat and humidity of South Carolina.  But I am working on getting my first stacks done and I am way behind already for this year....and maybe for next year, sigh.

It is hard just starting out.  Can't wait till I can get a year or three ahead.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Aug 12, 2016)

Chap said:


> I was out splitting and moving wood today also, down here in the heat and humidity of South Carolina.  But I am working on getting my first stacks done and I am way behind already for this year....and maybe for next year, sigh.
> 
> It is hard just starting out.  Can't wait till I can get a year or three ahead.



Good luck.  I am just a little over 2 years ahead, working on years 3 and 4. Be patient.  Take your time.  Before you know you will be there.


----------



## Chap (Aug 12, 2016)

On the upside, I guess...once you have sweated through your clothes completely, sweating just doesn't matter anymore...you can't get any wetter.


----------



## English BoB (Aug 12, 2016)

I broke down today and put the ac in the window, 1st time in god knows how many years. Heat index above 100 - sucks.

bob


----------



## bfitz3 (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't know how all you southerners do it. If it hits 85, I'm done!


----------



## warno (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm in central Illinois, we've had multiple days of over 100 with index over that. I'm a welder in a non AC building. I sweat enough at work, I hate to go home and continue it. Lol but things need done at home too. 

I know I'm a wood burner when...
I'm driving around noticing all the dead trees standing without a leaf 1 on them, thinking I could take that down for them.


----------



## dafattkidd (Aug 13, 2016)

Yup. I split and stacked some wood the other day. It was in the 80s but like a million percent humidity. My shirt looked like I was shot with a hose. But it was black locust and I had fun doing it.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Aug 13, 2016)

*You know you're a stover when:*

You look to see if those shrinkwrapped bundles of firewood
at the C-stores n' gas stations are $4.99 or $5.99 and shake the head
or have a private giggle.

Makes me wanna get a shrinkwrapper.  Sell at 3 bucks wholesale,
Store does 100% standard markup at $5.99, but mine are slightly
larger for the same price so I sell more and store owner gets more
peeps thru his doors since they are getting a "deal" on campfire wood.

With impending rotator surgery in the next week or three, splitting is at a frenzied pace as I have no splitter.
Ready first winter already.  My stack is now at 5 feet high and just over 80 feet long 12" to 26" length of splits
and 2-4" rounds.  I was truly blessed to get a white oak as a gift from auntie who paid the guy to section the
entire tree no longer than 2' chunks.   Yesterday hit the motherlode   The power company dropped and 
short-sectioned 6-8 trees along a 1 acre length by the road last May.   Most were deads and a threat to the
power lines and are  already seasoned.  I finally caught the property owner at home and asked humbly about
the wood along their frontage to warm my family and noticed it hadn't moved since being cut down.
On my third pickup load now doing up next year's stack!!  As soon as the lady said she had no problem
with me getting the "mess" off of her land the splitting party is back on !!
This is the best I've seen or split as of yet.  Straight, not fiberous, it just breaks apart with a snap.
No knots on 90% of them.   18 inchers from 1-2 ft diameter.  Three oak, two ash, and a pine at the least,
and she gave us enough for the next two years minimum.   It's really awesome getting this far ahead
my first summer as a stover.    Yes, indeed the sweat has been stinging my eyes this past insanely hot
and humid week.    It's always weird pouring water down my gut and sweating it out so fast there's no
trips to the bathroom.   Stay hydrated, gang, and keep up on the prep,

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeap


----------



## Pat32rf (Aug 13, 2016)

All these 90 and 100 degree temps make me glad that it was only 35 where i was doing my woodsplitting,,, oh wait, you are talking fahrenheit......
By choosing different spots in my yard I can find some shade and a bit of breeze cools the sweat while my JD does the work...


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 13, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> The heat factor outside is 103 and I am moving wood from the stacks to the shed.



Here the heat index today was 107* and I cut split and stacked for several hours.
It looked like I jumped in the pool with my clothes on.
My motto is "you gotta split when its hot so you can stay hot when its cold".
Get'r done!


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm waiting for the leaves to drop off the trees before I start dropping trees for 2 yrs out.  I have my prey marked with black spray paint. 

I still think you guys are bonkers.  Summer is for fun...not work.  

I love working hard in the cold.  Flakes flying...chainsaw buzzing.  Love it.


----------



## KenLockett (Aug 13, 2016)

Out for an hour this afternoon clearing a downed spruce off trail and was soaking wet with sweat almost immediately and could hardly breathe. Was overbearing for the northeast. Went back In and took shower and have been lazily laying on the couch with the AC blowing cool since then.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 13, 2016)

I must be honest and say it was completely dibilitating, and absolutely exhausting.
I eventually was defeated and surrendered to the pool.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2016)

I normally do my cutting/splitting and stacking in April and May. This year it rained seemingly constantly so I will try again when it cools off in September. Between hurricanes.


----------



## 2fireplacesinSC (Aug 13, 2016)

I thought I was maybe crazy or something since that's what I've been doing lately in the 100+ degree armpit of the south (pronounced "Columbia"). I've been splitting and stacking now cord 4+ which means I am 4 years out probably. So glad I don't burn 4-6 cords a year like you northerners. I'm just a part time and weekender myself. And it's South Carolina so low burn needs comparatively just based on location. Although I might try to stretch my legs some this year and burn more now that I've got seasoned wood.

Hey chap, let me know how that bk works for you. I'm in Lexington area so probably bought my Jotul the same place you got your BK.  I'm thinking to go catalytic on my next (if there's a next- which wife will let me know after this season ).

Glad to know it's not just me working on wood in the heat.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Aug 13, 2016)

.....you act like it's a chore to cut down the last silver maple giving any shade to your wife's garden....and then enjoy every minute of splitting and stacking it for the stove two years from now.


----------



## 2fireplacesinSC (Aug 14, 2016)

you know you're a wood burner....

if you're cutting/splitting pine with the intention to BURN IT  How awful.


----------



## bwise.157 (Aug 14, 2016)

.... You fell, buck and haul away a maple tree that is 48" round at the base, and it is 90+ degrees with high humidity when it probably could have waited a couple more months because you want to try out a new chain saw!


----------



## Wawa Coffee (Aug 14, 2016)

bwise.157 said:


> .... You fell, buck and haul away a maple tree that is 48" round at the base, and it is 90+ degrees with high humidity when it probably could have waited a couple more months because you want to try out a new chain saw!
> View attachment 182962
> 
> View attachment 182963



Wow - really gorgeous pictures.


----------



## red oak (Aug 14, 2016)

I cut 5 loads last week and brought the rounds back to the house.  Letting them sit until the weather turns cooler and I can split and stack at my leisure and in some comfort.


----------



## bwise.157 (Aug 14, 2016)

Wawa Coffee said:


> Wow - really gorgeous pictures.


Thanks!  That is the home place where I grew up.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 14, 2016)

You save your premium stuff for special occasions, like a fine wine. Burn the uglies first so as not to cast a bad light on your more respectable stock.
Have more wood stoves than cars, pine over new models and think of places you could use em, when you have too many already. Last but not least ,look forward to nasty weather.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 14, 2016)

When after nearly collapsing yesterday, you want to go out and do it again today.


----------



## osagebow (Aug 14, 2016)

Get into a 20 minute conversation to "wooducate" a guy at a yard sale you bought a forest helmet from. Not bad for 5 bucks. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 *Wife waiting in car correctly guesses the topic conversation. She's not nearly as enthusiastic over the deal.


----------



## Chap (Aug 14, 2016)

@2fireplacesinSC, yeah I'm just northeast of you up in the Blythewood area. I got the BK from Bart's Fireside.  They don't carry them but can order them directly from BK.


----------



## 2fireplacesinSC (Aug 14, 2016)

Chap said:


> @2fireplacesinSC, yeah I'm just northeast of you up in the Blythewood area. I got the BK from Bart's Fireside.  They don't carry them but can order them directly from BK.



Thanks Chap.  That's good to know.  I'm curious to know how that BK works for you this winter.  I'd looked at their princess insert but pretty heft price tag as a starter device so went with the Jotul.  Hope your wood is seasoned.  The first season I had some spotty wood, but with this heat, everything seems to season pretty quickly.  


You might be a wood burner when your form of relaxation involves turning beautiful trees into beautiful firewood.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Aug 14, 2016)

You might be a wood burner when you drive past trees and think, "Well, that one is about a cord of wood and has decent btu's..."


----------



## Jay106n (Aug 14, 2016)

People come to visit and they compliment the very obvious wood stacks in the yard.


----------



## Dix (Aug 14, 2016)

You might be a wood burner if ....

You just say "duck" it, and quit splitting & stacking because your gonna pass out.

Then you go outside and walk the dog a few times, and slowly fill up the dually wheel barrow, take a break, then go back out and push the wheel barrow to the stacks, then take a break, then go back out and start to stack the stuff. Nice thing about dually's is ... you can walk the dog AND maneuver the wheel barrow at the same time.

That being said ... damn it, it's hot, but the firewood is seasoning quite nicely


----------



## Jeffm1 (Aug 14, 2016)

You are out in the forest cutting wood and you get caught right smack in the middle of a midafternoon thunder storm (we call them monsoons here in Arizona). You are already soaked through with sweat so the rain is merely washing your clothes for you. The sudden gusts of wind feel really good, quite refreshing actually, like someone turned on the air conditioning. The hail just bounces off your forestry helmet, that's what its made for right, hail? The thunder and lightning going off around you like a mad scientist creating Frankenstein, merely makes you yell as loud as you can over the roar of your chainsaw, "YEEEHAWWWWW!"  like Slim Pickens in "Dr. Strangelove". And then on the drive home you are grining ear to ear and think to yourself, "Boy, that was fun" and really mean it. Yup, thats when you begin to think to yourself that ya, maybe I do have some issues...


----------



## Dix (Aug 14, 2016)

Jeffm1 said:


> You are out in the forest cutting wood and you get caught right smack in the middle of a midafternoon thunder storm (we call them monsoons here in Arizona). You are already soaked through with sweat so the rain is merely washing your clothes for you. The sudden gusts of wind feel really good, quite refreshing actually, like someone turned on the air conditioning. The hail just bounces off your forestry helmet, that's what its made for right, hail? The thunder and lightning going off around you like a mad scientist creating Frankenstein, merely makes you yell as loud as you can over the roar of your chainsaw, "YEEEHAWWWWW!"  like Slim Pickens in "Dr. Strangelove". Ya, thats when you begin to think to yourself that ya, maybe I do have some issues...




Had too


----------



## Jeffm1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Dix said:


> Had too



Oh yeah. Thats what I'm tawkin about!


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2016)

Wawa Coffee said:


> I'm completely with you.  I'm looking out the window trying to spot any leaves that might be beginning to change color.


Starting to happen here already.


----------



## Jay106n (Aug 14, 2016)

Sorry guys, but if your moving wood during the 100 degree heat of summer you failed to prepare properly last winter. I did all my work at 10 degrees last winter and was happy doing it. I'm locked and loaded for this winter. This summer heat/humidity (110 heat index) is for swimming in the pool with a cold drink, not splitting wood for this winter.


----------



## Dix (Aug 15, 2016)

Jay106n said:


> Sorry guys, but if your moving wood during the 100 degree heat of summer you failed to prepare properly last winter. I did all my work at 10 degrees last winter and was happy doing it. I'm locked and loaded for this winter. This summer heat/humidity (110 heat index) is for swimming in the pool with a cold drink, not splitting wood for this winter.



Naaah ... for me, it's stacking what got delivered this year, to burn 2 years from now .... just can't let it sit in a pile, ya know?


----------



## iceman2424 (Aug 15, 2016)

...you drive around suburbia after storms looking for (big) felled limbs.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 15, 2016)

iceman2424 said:


> ...you drive around suburbia after storms looking for (big) felled limbs.




What do you mean?? There's people who don't do that...?


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 15, 2016)

Jay106n said:


> Sorry guys, but if your moving wood during the 100 degree heat of summer you failed to prepare properly last winter. I did all my work at 10 degrees last winter and was happy doing it. I'm locked and loaded for this winter. This summer heat/humidity (110 heat index) is for swimming in the pool with a cold drink, not splitting wood for this winter.



This isn't for this winter but for 2018


----------



## iceman2424 (Aug 15, 2016)

infinitymike said:


> What do you mean?? There's people who don't do that...?



Haha.  Excellent point.  Let's see, how do I make myself sound more pathetic...OK, you drive around after storms looking for felled limbs, you bring your two young sons with you when you find the wood, and you position it to them as a "fun game" as the three of you perform backbreaking work while loading up the wheelbarrow and/or toddler wagon with massive tree rounds.

(PS - I don't actually make the little ones do any hard labor but I DO bring 'em with me  )


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm guessing/ laying odds that once over a full year ahead it's just a hobby, extra security,
opportunity knocking on said suburban limbs, etc once the safety cushion is built.

After that it's more of a game.   I'm liking it.   Got next year's first shoulder done and still
crankin' away here.  Always on the lookout for a good hit.  *Strangely a year ago myself nor
the family even SAW roadside wood or mega limbs above the forest floor while driving along.*
They see and report burnables now too !!  (kinda like never seeing a Honda Civic until ya buy one)
Scoring wood now is a stress-free family game/effort. 

CheapWarmMark


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 15, 2016)

I hardly scrounge roadside wood, but I do pull loaded trucks over and have them come to my house and unload for free rather than pay to dump it


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## woodhog73 (Aug 15, 2016)

infinitymike said:


> I hardly scrounge roadside wood, but I do pull loaded trucks over and have them come to my house and unload for free rather than pay to dump it
> 
> View attachment 182990
> 
> ...



You must live in an area where not a lot of people burn wood ? A load like that around where I live ( northern mid west) you wouldn't have to pay to unload. Easy sell.

I'm a wood burner cause the weather man says the lows this weekend may get down to high 40s, low 50s so I'm gonna get the stove going and I have a stack of 2 year old poplar and birch ready to go in the garage for an early shoulder season burn ! I'm saving my oak for minus 25 degree January !


----------



## Z33 (Aug 16, 2016)

I know I am wood burner when.... My wood stacks are taller than my wife.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Aug 16, 2016)

*You know you're a stover when:
*
Ya check out chimneys while driving along just to see how many
others are doing it.


----------



## Dobish (Aug 16, 2016)

when you walk around the neighborhood and see wood stacks that never seem to move, and think about knocking on doors to see if they want to get rid of the wood.

or when you walk around the neighborhood and notice wood piled in rounds, with no chimney visible and you wonder what they are doing with it.


----------



## Sprinter (Aug 16, 2016)

begreen said:


> Starting to happen here already.


Yeah, what the heck is going on here?  I've got all kinds of leaves on the ground all of a sudden.  Seems early.


----------



## Sprinter (Aug 16, 2016)

I had a wood supplier come by looking for a customer's address.  One look and he said,  "Well, I guess it's not you!"


----------



## HisTreeNut (Aug 16, 2016)

You know you are a wood burner when you have a lot of  conversations about large piles in your yard and you don't own a dog...


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 16, 2016)

...when guests regularly fall asleep on the couch at 8pm hypnotized by the fire.


----------



## beatlefan (Aug 16, 2016)

When someone sees your woodpile for the first time and says Holy $&@t!


----------



## NoGoodAtScreenNames (Aug 17, 2016)

When someone sees your woodpile for the first time and says "Um... wow... You sure have a lot of wood..." But you hear "Wow!  You sure have a lot of wood!"


----------



## CincyBurner (Aug 17, 2016)

. . . you pull off the side of the road to pick up a few pieces of wood - in your Sunday clothes.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Aug 19, 2016)

You might be a wood burner if your wife leaves you a message saying you can go "malling" after work, and the office manager says to you, " I thought you hated shopping..."


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Aug 21, 2016)

beatlefan said:


> When someone sees your woodpile for the first time and says Holy $&@t!




*That one really hit me crazy funny.
*
Started burning last feb so there was wasn't much of a stack 'cept staying a few weeks ahead.

My row is 5ft high x 90ft long, top is level but on a downslope.  Other end of the row is almost 8 ft high
and now blocks viewing the parts tractor n' bicycles, and my scrap pile.  With the wood stacked most
nicely and no more redneck appearance visitors really were shocked.  I love it.  Ready until roughly Christmas-2018.
Good campfires too after storing totes of kindle there was plenty left, skinnies, bark chunks, unplittable knots, etc.
It's been a great summer, and I've learned much more here at the site.

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeap


----------



## onetracker (Aug 21, 2016)

you know you're a hardcore woodburner/scrounger

...when you give ticks to your dog


----------



## dafattkidd (Aug 21, 2016)

You know you're a wood burner when every time a new guest comes to your house a conversation about firewood inevitably is one of the first things to come up.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2016)

CheapBassTurd said:


> My row is 5ft high x 90ft long...



You know you are a real wood burner, when that "row" becomes plural, "rows".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osagebow (Aug 22, 2016)

onetracker said:


> you know you're a hardcore woodburner/scrounger
> 
> ...when you give ticks to your dog



Stihl needs to come out with a version of Frontline for wood cutters, or maybe a forest helmet with an integral flea collar.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 22, 2016)

When you not only burn for winter heat but all summer for DHW


----------



## johneh (Aug 22, 2016)

When you drive the back roads thinking about how much
fire wood there is in the standing dead!


----------



## Jags (Aug 23, 2016)

...When you refuse to accept that two stroke exhaust is not a draw to the opposite sex.  Repeatedly.


----------



## Dobish (Aug 23, 2016)

when you are driving around in a rental car in a heavily wooded area, jealous of all the giant stacks of wood people have, and wonder how much you can fit in the rental car... or on the plane back with you.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 24, 2016)

Real wood burners don't even count half pickup truck loads.


----------



## Wawa Coffee (Aug 25, 2016)

When the best day of your summer is the day this arrives...


----------



## MacinJosh (Aug 25, 2016)

Wawa Coffee said:


> When the best day of your summer is the day this arrives...
> 
> View attachment 183185



Beautiful! I always get jealous watching all the ones Cody of Wranglerstar has! I need one of these.


----------



## Wawa Coffee (Aug 25, 2016)

MacinJosh said:


> Beautiful! I always get jealous watching all the ones Cody of Wranglerstar has! I need one of these.



Funny you should mention him.  I'm using his "treat it once a day for a week, once a week for a month, once a month for a year, and then one time per year" method to protect the handle with linseed oil.

If you are considering it, they really are beautiful.  I'll let you know how it splits!


----------



## MacinJosh (Aug 25, 2016)

Wawa Coffee said:


> Funny you should mention him.  I'm using his "treat it once a day for a week, once a week for a month, once a month for a year, and then one time per year" method to protect the handle with linseed oil.
> 
> If you are considering it, they really are beautiful.  I'll let you know how it splits!



Haha! I remember that that very video! Please do! They make gorgeous axes and mauls!


----------



## rowerwet (Aug 27, 2016)

When your 11 yr old can stack the wood about as fast as you can haul it from the splitter, and he knows how to cross block the ends of the stack because he learned from his older sister.


----------



## Dobish (Aug 29, 2016)

one of my co-workers threw a bunch of 4" diameter apple branches in the dumpster today. I thought about taking them out, but didn't want to be climbing in the dumpster for a few pieces of burnable wood.... now if they were on top, that would be a different story.


----------



## NoGoodAtScreenNames (Aug 29, 2016)

beatlefan said:


> When someone sees your woodpile for the first time and says Holy $&@t!



When the guy from the tree service comes to cut some trees down for you, sees your wood pile and says "Holy $4/&!, you sure you want me to leave the new stuff?"  True story...


----------



## Wawa Coffee (Sep 2, 2016)

MacinJosh said:


> Haha! I remember that that very video! Please do! They make gorgeous axes and mauls!


I just gave it a whirl for the first time today. I just put 4 or 5 small pieces on a splitting block and the axe went through like butter. The wood was Ash and it was straight anyway, but this thing is going to make splitting even more fun.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobish (Sep 2, 2016)

when you decide to take down a tree wearing a nice button down shirt, simply because you have the chainsaw and PPE in the back of the truck.


----------



## MacinJosh (Sep 2, 2016)

Wawa Coffee said:


> I just gave it a whirl for the first time today. I just put 4 or 5 small pieces on a splitting block and the axe went through like butter. The wood was Ash and it was straight anyway, but this thing is going to make splitting even more fun.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Wow, very nice! Just as expected!


----------



## Handsonautotech (Sep 7, 2016)

When you spend half the afternoon in the office reading about wood sheds and cutting wood


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Sep 8, 2016)

The preferred fragrance for your wife is "white oak".


----------



## Handsonautotech (Sep 8, 2016)

When you spend most of your night after dark reading about woodsheds and cutting wood.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Sep 8, 2016)

You might be a wood burner if people ask you if you know a good arborist because they heard people have"Eastern Pineaphobia"  around here and they have seen a lot of dying pine trees....


----------



## Lcback (Sep 8, 2016)

I spent a week end taking my kids camping. I used up a lot of the uglies and too short/ to long pieces for the camp fire. And as we drove around the site I couldn't believe how many people were throwing mounds of well cut and split Oak and locust into fire pits. Made me cringe. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsonautotech (Sep 8, 2016)

When you light the first fire in your stove before you screw the chimney together and before patching the hole in your roof created by the removal of the old masonry fireplace.

Oh yeah, and it is 70F outside still


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 9, 2016)

. . . when you see this thread and think "I think I've seen a similar thread here for the past eight years."


----------



## HisTreeNut (Sep 19, 2016)

You might be a wood burner if you are out to dinner with your wife and you get a funny look from the waitress as you talk about the nice pieces of ash you sawed the other day...


----------



## excessads (Sep 19, 2016)

When I start sourcing free firewood for next year via craigslist while it's still 80 degrees out and don't really care even if the hatch overstuffed with rounds slightly exceeding the gross weight of the vehicle, haha


----------



## excessads (Sep 19, 2016)

when I want to buy a chainsaw ever though there's no trees to cut on my property...


----------



## Dobish (Sep 19, 2016)

excessads said:


> When I start sourcing free firewood for next year via craigslist while it's still 80 degrees out and don't really care even if the hatch overstuffed with rounds slightly exceeding the gross weight of the vehicle, haha



Like this?


----------



## excessads (Sep 19, 2016)

Dobish said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, buying a pickup truck crosses my mind too, for now, I m stuck with this....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacinJosh (Nov 8, 2016)

Lol. Or this.


----------



## excessads (Nov 8, 2016)

MacinJosh said:


> Lol. Or this.
> 
> View attachment 187543



Funny you post this right after I thought my struts/springs were shot after several hauls.  Lucky me, it just needed an alignment.
Hope the same for you!


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't know even how to title this pic.
A facebook friend shared it over to my page.  LOL


----------



## Hasufel (Nov 8, 2016)

CheapBassTurd said:


> View attachment 187551
> 
> 
> I don't know even how to title this pic.


That looks like a holzhausen on wheels!


----------



## Dobish (Feb 6, 2017)

somebody rode their bike by yesterday and asked me what all the wood was for. I said, I'm trying to get a few years ahead, and he laughed.  He said, I don't even have a fireplace, so you're more than that ahead of me!


----------

